# Happy Transgender Day of Visibility 2020!



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

Can't really celebrate this out on the streets, like I (and many others) had hoped due to coronavirus, so I'm gonna say hello here instead. 

:wave:

I don't have many photos of myself on this laptop so these will have to do (and I'm not even smiling, oh well, I guess being stuck at home can be rather annoying sometimes!)


----------

